# Album / Book Layout?



## rca1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Does LR have a feature that allows you to design album page layouts with different apertures etc for printing? I though PS had something called templates that let you do this but I cannot find it within the programme?!

Regards


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 13, 2008)

No, though I wish it did have this feature. Everyone I've seen doing this on Mac either uses Aperture/iPhoto or exports and then uses Blurb or similar.


----------



## rca1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't want to create books, I just want to design the layouts for different size papers and then print these out on my own printer/paper at home?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 15, 2008)

rca1 said:


> I don't want to create books, I just want to design the layouts for different size papers and then print these out on my own printer/paper at home?


Lightroom does that _(same photo in different sizes on same page or more)_ but only since version 2.' :(


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 15, 2008)

Book layout, especial more that one different image on a page is yet to come. Maybe 2.5 or 3.'!!! No one knows

Don


----------



## rca1 (Oct 17, 2008)

All I want to do is select a canvas/paper size and drop images at different apetures and be able to move them around? I was thinking of preparing images in PS then dropping them into InDesign then printing the page or saving the page as a JPEG for labs?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 17, 2008)

rca1 said:


> All I want to do is select a canvas/paper size and drop images at different apetures and be able to move them around? I was thinking of preparing images in PS then dropping them into InDesign then printing the page or saving the page as a JPEG for labs?


In this case, you can put different images on the same page but only if printed at the same size in "Cells".


----------

